# Altima S & SL Difference



## sumdumgai (Feb 10, 2005)

Can someone please explain the differences between a fully loaded 2003 Altima 2.5 S and a 2003 Altima 2.5 SL? Thanks.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i think one comes standard fully loaded so they dont have to install all the stuff, and the other comes standard everything stock for peopl who want the minimum.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

S= all standard features such as power locks, windows, mirrors.

SL= Standard features, plus trip computer and leather seats.

You can get the trip computer and such on the S, but it comes as part of the convience package. Both come with the same wheels and same engine. Basically the only thing that the SL has that you CAN'T get on the S is leather seats.


----------



## sumdumgai (Feb 10, 2005)

Mark said:


> S= all standard features such as power locks, windows, mirrors.
> 
> SL= Standard features, plus trip computer and leather seats.
> 
> You can get the trip computer and such on the S, but it comes as part of the convience package. Both come with the same wheels and same engine. Basically the only thing that the SL has that you CAN'T get on the S is leather seats.


Thanks. I'm getting ready to sell the car and saw that Edmunds quotes different resale values for fully loaded 'S' vs 'SL' with power moonroof and ABS. My Altima says 2.5 S on the trunk lid, but in addition to having all options (except side and head airbag), it also has leather seats. So I am not sure what it is.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sumdumgai said:


> Thanks. I'm getting ready to sell the car and saw that Edmunds quotes different resale values for fully loaded 'S' vs 'SL' with power moonroof and ABS. My Altima says 2.5 S on the trunk lid, but in addition to having all options (except side and head airbag), it also has leather seats. So I am not sure what it is.



Its been almost 3 years since I got my car, so I can't fully remember what the deal was. Maybe you could get leather in an S, but I know for a fact that it is standard in the SL.


----------



## sumdumgai (Feb 10, 2005)

Mark said:


> Its been almost 3 years since I got my car, so I can't fully remember what the deal was. Maybe you could get leather in an S, but I know for a fact that it is standard in the SL.


It's hard for me to believe that mine is an 'S' that was fully loaded out of the factory, but that is what the trunk lid says, so that's probably what I should advertise it as.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Also, most SL's I have seen have moonroofs. Most S's do not.


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seems that the only difference is that the SL only comes in auto trans while the S comes in both auto and manual. 

http://www.new-cars.com/2003/2003-nissan-altima.html


----------

